# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM(ASF Rev 1.0.1 Released)(New Suprise)

## mohamed73

*ASF TOOL REV 1.0.1 Released 
Add Write Firmware**
=============
Sony Ericsson Satio U1
Sony Ericsson U5/U5i Vivaz
Sony Ericsson U8/U8i Vivaz pro  Add Repair 0% battery Problem**
=====================
Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc
Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo 
Add Root/Unroot**
===========
Sony Ericsson Xperia X10
Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc
Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S
Sony Ericsson Xperia Play
Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray
Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo
Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V
Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini
Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini S51SE
Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro
Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro
Sony Ericsson Xperia Active
Sony Ericsson Xperia Live Walkman 
Add Unlock Bootloader(With KEY)**
======================
Sony Ericsson Xperia PLAY
Sony Ericsson Xperia arc
Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S
Sony Ericsson Xperia neo
Sony Ericsson Xperia neo V
Sony Ericsson Xperia pro
Sony Ericsson Xperia mini
Sony Ericsson Xperia mini pro
Sony Ericsson Xperia ray
Sony Ericsson Xperia active
Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman
Sony Xperia S 
Add Unlock/Lock Bootloader(Direct)**
========================
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini E10
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8 E15i
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 MINI PRO U20
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10   About BootLoader Unlock
=================
We add two diffrent method for bootloader unlock of Sony (Ericsson) Phones:  First) For MSM8x55 & MSM8x60 Phones Like Xperia Arc,Xperia S, ....
You Need To Get Unlock Code From Sony Website you can easily find that  way with press Get Code Button in Service Tab And You Know Rest  Procedure   Second) For MSM8250 & MSM7227 Phones Like Xperia X10,X8,U20,... 
We Add Direct Unlock Method you must care about two things for using this method  1) Your Phone Android Version Must be 2.1,if not Your Phone must be capable to downgrade to 2.1 2) THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT Your phone Manufacturing Date Must Before 11w24 (Means Before Week 24 Year 2011)
You Can Found This On back Label Of Your Phone (mostly Under Battery Unit) 
IF YOU DONT CARE THIS STEP AND YOU PHONE MANUFACTURED AFTER 11W24 YOUR  PHONE WAS DEAD AND YOU NEED JTAG PROCEDURE TO REVIVE YOU PHONE SO BE  CAREFULL WHAT YOU DOING =====================================  
About 0% Battery Fix
==============
in Time we add this only for Xperia Arc and Xperia Neo and for doing this your phone Bootloader must unlocked  No need to Download seperate Setup for Your Dongle!!!
=====================================
As User requests and feedbacks from forum we got that most user have  problem to find correct setup file for their dongles so we Add all type  of dongles to one setup so you can freely download this setup and use  with your dongles for All Black Dongles (with ASAN SAM Printed Logo)-  All Colour Dongles with smart cards - ASB box you must download only one  setup in another word one setup for all  *  *Download (NEW SUPRISE)
=====================*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
BR* *
AsanGsm tm
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

